# Emergency Water sack hanging but no labour?



## jseretny

Hi my goat watersack has been hanging out for an hour no and nothing else has happened. It has not broken and she doesnt seem to be in labour or distress she is actually sat down sleeping then just getting up and acting normally. How Long untill full on labour starts or the sack breaks??? Help!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

can you feel in with two fingers (wash up good) and see if she has a kid stuck?


----------



## nancy d

See what you can feel, it could be breech.


----------



## jseretny

there is nothing i had my hand all the way up the sack just carries on going


----------



## nancy d

Try again. You are going to have to go further in.
When you find aback leg if breech, grab the fold of the hock or thigh.
When doe pushes you pull.


----------



## jseretny

she is not pushing at all at the moment just sat down acting normal.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, it sounds like the kid is stuck. If you can get your hand in there, she is open and in labor. Wash up and go in deeper, the kid may be down farther and stuck. If you do not know how to deal with the issue, please, get a vet out there or get a knowledgeable goat breeder. She needs help right away.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I wouldn't expect more than a couple hours with a water sac hanging out. Reach up further. I am fairly tall and I will reach up well past my wrist. If they are trying to come out back first they will be stuck back by the cervix. Breach will often be stuck my the hips. Multiple births can be tangled. 

what breed and how old a doe?


----------



## jseretny

she is saneen and she is about 5 or 6 yrs old not too sure.


----------



## sweetgoats

Yep, unless she already kidded and that is really the Placenta. They are sometimes like a bubble. Look around and look for a baby.

 Also make sure if you go in you remove all your rings and cut your nails.


----------



## sweetgoats

get us a picture IF you can.


----------



## jseretny

So i called the vet out and she is not yet fully dilated so he gave her an antispasmodic and all it is now is a waiting game. If nothing happens in the next 3 hours then we intervene


----------



## Di

How's your doe? Prayers for your girl.:shrug:


----------



## JaLyn

Oh gosh hope all is well..these posts get me all excited and all worried lol..i have to leave so hope all is well..


----------



## jseretny

she gone to sleep lol she appears to be really un affected just hoping something happens in the next few hours .


----------



## NyGoatMom

Keep us posted....hoping for the best!


----------



## toth boer goats

She may be exhausted,from trying to kid, if I were there, I would manually stimulate her to dilate. IMO, if she already started kidding, those kids need to come out. I wouldn't wait if I seen the bag already come out. If she cannot be dilated from the vulva, a C-section will be needed.  I am very concerned for her and the babies.


----------



## sweetgoats

Pam, I was thinking the same thing. If she is dialated enought o push the sca out, she needs help now.


----------



## xymenah

Yep to help dilate her manually put your hand in until your at the cervix then hook a finger inside and rub on the ring from the inside out. It might take a while but it should help. At least that's how I did it when one of my doe's was not properly dilating.


----------



## jseretny

the vet said to call him at 10 if nothing has happened its nearly nine so i'll give her a little longer. he has been out twice this week so if nothing has happened in the next hour i'll be back on the phone.


----------



## jseretny

So i now have triplets delivered by the vet!!! They are quite weak and i am finding it hard to get them to drink. Mother is exhausted too


----------



## fainthearted

Just curious, did the vet say what the problem was? Congrats on the kids hope they all end up happy and healthy.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Congrats on the trips!! Did the vet say what caused the issues????


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww congrats! I hope you can get them nursing well, I'm sure it must have been a difficult birth! I am guessing one of the kids was not in the right position? When you have time definitely give us details


----------



## toth boer goats

She needs help, I don't think the vet knows about birthing. Which worries me, I am very concerned about your Doe and her kids. She is in labor, your vet should realize that. I am sorry but, I disagree with the vet here. Especially when she has pushed out that sack, which means she is open, but not dilated.

I just pray, your Doe gets through this.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

toth boer goats said:


> She needs help, I don't think the vet knows about birthing. Which worries me, I am very concerned about your Doe and her kids. She is in labor, your vet should realize that. I am sorry but, I disagree with the vet here. Especially when she has pushed out that sack, which means she is open, but not dilated.
> 
> I just pray, your Doe gets through this.


The doe already kidded hehe


----------



## jseretny

She was not dilated enough he had to physically stimulate the cervix till it was big enough to get his arm in then go in and get them. The first was the breach the second fine the third head first legs back. I think part of the problem was she had prolapsed several weeks ago and as she got further along it got worse and worse i was having to put it back in every time she stood up. my next worry is she hasnt passed her placenta yet but the vet gave her some antibiotics for infection. The babies are very weak but have eaten twice now. two are trying to stand but are not quite managing it the other is weaker. I think it is just because they are very tired and it was a difficult birth. My vet is brilliant and does know exactly what he was doing when called twice tonight arrived within 5 mins. Which considering i live in france and they always take there time is amazing.


----------



## nancy d

In any stalled labor, in your case a breech, the doe will stop labor.
Good thing your vet got them out.
Kids will need a shot of BoSe.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats on the trips~post pics when you can!


----------



## jseretny

Mum and babies this afternoon.


----------



## toth boer goats

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> The doe already kidded hehe


LOL,  I must of answered on the wrong page, how embarrassing, HeHe.

Congrats on the kiddo's they are adorable.


----------



## kayshowgoats

How are the three doing? Getting stronger after their ordeal?


----------



## NigerianGirl

So glad it went ok congrats!!!


----------



## jseretny

yh i just dont think she will have enough milk for 3


----------



## NigerianGirl

Oh man if necessary to take one to bottle feed use whole cows milk, I find its better for them than replacers


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, if she doesn't have enough milk, supplement feed those that need it.


----------



## jseretny

ok but how much should they be eating each day??? i wanted to do this all naturally but what with the vet delivering and her not producing milk i am having to become mum. She is a great mum but doesnt seem to be producing milk. when i got her she produced 1.5 litres a day. now she is no where near that. So how much do i feed each kid and how often????


----------



## NigerianGirl

I feed as much as they want reasonabley like let's take my kid she is a month and a half I give her free choice of one and a half bottles she hardly ever drinks that much, but she will when she is old enough and hungry enough which then I bump up to two full bottles! So a newborn I would say wouldn't even drink half a bottle but as they grow it will be easy to spot when they need to be bumped up.. just how I do it others like to be on a strick scheduled amount....


----------



## Frosty1

Here is the schedule I use for bottle feeding. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm Just scroll down the page until you reach the bottle feeding section. Lol I actually ended up feeding my bottle buckling a little bit more than she has on her schedule. He insisted. LOL


----------



## milkmaid

Congrats on the birth! I was really afraid they were going to come out dead. I'm not a vet, but I _am_ a goatkeeper, and my opinion is that the vet shouldn't have told you to wait NEARLY that long. If the birth is not progressing normally, something is wrong and needs to be taken care of. The longer you wait, the lower chance of survival the kids have. The kids should have been out within a half hour of that water sac. Just my :2cents:. I'm so glad they're alive!
I had to give a kid extra milk this year because her mama didn't have enough. I just left her with her mom, and carried the bottle out to her. That is the most natural way to bottle raise.  But if a kid were very weak and I felt it might get crushed or bullied by the others, I would separate it.

ETA - Since the doe was not in active labor and not fully dilated, maybe there wasn't much more you could do. :shrug: So maybe your vet was right.


----------



## jseretny

I will know for the future all that has happened has given me experience of the worst kind. One of the babies died the last one out but other two are fine. Mum has an infection and is on penacilin so the worst is not over!!


----------



## milkmaid

I am praying that mama and the remaining babies pull through!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Oh I'm so sorry! Hope they all do better!


----------



## jseretny

Well this morning everyone was up and looking better seems the penecilin is working with mum and babies even being cheeky and escaping from their bed one was by the barn door this morning lol


----------



## milkmaid

That's wonderful news!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Great news!!! I'm so glad they are doing better!!


----------

